# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Fonctionnement des tuyaux de Biendebuter.net

## Izual

Ça y est, Biendebuter.net a lancé un format de guide plus court, et ouvert à toutes contributions : les tuyaux, un guide sous la forme de 5 à 10 astuces numérotées.

Marche à suivre
Le but des tuyaux est que la communauté de Canard PC puisse contribuer à Biendebuter.net si elle le souhaite. L'idéal, ce serait que les guides fassent consensus chez les canards. Si cela vous intéresse, vous pouvez rédiger ensemble les tuyaux sur le topic unique consacré au jeu sur le forum (s'il il n'en a pas, cherchez mieux ; s'il n'y en a vraiment pas, vous pouvez en créer un). Un annuaire (pas trop à jour) existe pour le jeux PC, mais pour le reste vous devrez regarder dans  les autres parties du forum pour trouver le topic général consacré au jeu.

Postez dans le topic, demandez des contributions pour les tuyaux ou présentez carrément une première version pour approbation, bref, mettez-vous d'accord. Une fois que le consensus est atteint, envoyez le texte par MP à Izual. Nous relirons le texte, voir si nous sommes d'accord déjà sur le fond, puis on le mettra en forme et on le publiera sur le site en indiquant que c'est une réalisation des canards du forum. Si nous ne sommes pas d'accord pour le publier tout de suite, nous vous dirons pourquoi directement sur le topic concerné.

De préférence, postez une réponse à ce sujet quand vous commencez à rédiger des tuyaux : cela évitera d'être plusieurs à rédiger le même texte en même temps.

Écrire les bons tuyaux
Nous nous chargerons de rédiger le petit paragraphe introductif au début des tuyaux, donc vous n'avez à vous préoccuper que de l'écriture des conseils en eux-mêmes (si vous voulez qu'une ou deux images légendées soient présentes sur la page, envoyez-les nous aussi).

Un bon tuyau est écrit avec une petite phrase à l'impératif, facile à retenir pour le lecteur, suivie d'un paragraphe qui explique le conseil. Exemple :



> 7. Sauvegardez fréquemment. Un mauvais clic dans un dialogue, et c'est toute une ville qui peut se retourner contre vous. Un manque de bol hallucinant en combat peut aussi vous faire perdre un petit duel que vous pensiez gagné d'avance. Alors, en l'absence de sauvegarde automatique, un seul mot d'ordre : abuser de la sauvegarde rapide et du chargement rapide (appuyez sur F1 pour voir les raccourcis), et faites des sauvegardes manuelles de temps en temps dans un autre emplacement. On n'est jamais trop prudents.


Vous aurez remarqué aussi que les tuyaux sont numérotés. Essayez de les mettre dans un ordre logique pour le lecteur, en commençant par les astuces évidentes ou qui concernent le début du jeu, pour finir par les astuces plus précises ou qui concernent une phase plus avancée de la progression du joueur.

Pour écrire de bons tuyaux, il faut simplement garder à l'esprit que dans "bien débuter", il y a deux mots qui sont d'égale importance :

"Bien" : le but n'est pas de proposer un chemin optimisé et idéal au débutant, mais de lui montrer les *bonnes habitudes à prendre* et les *bons réflexes à avoir*. Hors de question, donc, de lui conseiller d'exploiter des bugs, ou de lui parler sans fin de la création de personnage dans un RPG pour avoir le meilleur build possible – par contre, mentionner les erreurs qui mènent à un perso raté peut être une bonne idée."Débuter" : les tuyaux s'adressent à un néophyte, qui n'a jamais lancé le jeu, et pas à un vétéran. De préférence, ils seront axés sur le début de l'aventure, pour que vos conseils aident le débutant à *démarrer en douceur*. Plus tard, quand il aura pris de bons réflexes et qu'il se débrouillera bien, son expérience personnelle pourra prendre le relais. Il est donc inutile de vouloir couvrir 100% des aspects du jeu ou de parler d'astuces méconnues des joueurs chevronnés.

Enfin, la question à se poser en rédigeant des tuyaux est surtout : "*Qu'est-ce que je voudrais dire à un ami qui me dit qu'il vient d'acheter le jeu et qui me demande des conseils ?*" Cette interrogation vous aidera à vous concentrer sur les astuces réellement utiles pour un débutant, et vous évitera de tomber dans le piège de la description ou de donner des conseils trop vagues.

----------


## CrazySquirrel

Bonne idée, mais peut-être pas adapté à tous les jeux. 
Par exemple pour le jeu NS2 (parce que je viens enfin de terminer le guide que j'aurais dû finir il y a des mois), je vois mal "réduire" à seulement "10 astuces" un guide pour ce jeu. Ou alors c'est moi qui n'a pas assez d'imagination (ce qui est tout à fait possible).

----------


## Izual

Tout à fait, ça ne remplace pas un guide complet, mais ça peut le compléter. C'est un bon exercice de réduire un long guide en dix conseils clairs. Et dans le cas de NS2, il est justement sur notre liste de jeux éligibles pour un guide complet donc il sera forcément sur le site à un moment  ::):

----------


## CrazySquirrel

Je vais quand même essayer, ne serais-ce que par curiosité. ::):

----------


## Cotopaxi

Super idée, bravo !  :;): 

Est-ce qu'on peut tuyauter sur un jeu en Early Access, quitte à vous laisser faire un guide lorsque le jeu est sorti définitivement (je pense à Dungeon of the Endless qui est assez riche pour mériter des tuyaux) ?

Et pour coordonner la tuyauterie, on crée un topic par jeu ici ou on vous laisse gérer l'organisation ?

----------


## CrazySquirrel

Ils ont bien fait un guide sur Prison Architect (alors que le jeu est toujours en bêta je crois). Ceci dit je ne suis pas sur que ce soit une bonne idée. J'aime beaucoup Dungeon of the Endless (découvert il y a une semaine), mais comme il y a des choses qui peuvent changer où être ajouté, je ne sais pas si ça serais une si bonne idée.

----------


## Cotopaxi

Bah si c'est "que" 10 astuces, ça se modifie facilement si besoin. Et oui, y a bien un guide Prison Architect, mais il est plus court que d'habitude et temporaire.

----------


## Izual

> Est-ce qu'on peut tuyauter sur un jeu en Early Access


Oui.




> Et pour coordonner la tuyauterie, on crée un topic par jeu ici ou on vous laisse gérer l'organisation ?


Comme dit dans le premier post, pour coordonner vous discutez des tuyaux sur le topic du jeu.

----------


## blutch2

excellente idées

----------


## Ramenos

Salut,

J'aime le principe de Biendebuter, je l'avais découvert par hasard en cherchant de l'info sur l'excellent UnderRail. Si on a de l'expérience dans d'autres jeux, est-ce possible de contribuer au site ? Ou tout passe forcément et uniquement par les rédacteurs CanardPC ?

Merci  ::):

----------


## Izual

Salut !

Comme dit tout en haut de cette page, on accepte les tuyaux de la communauté. Plusieurs ont déjà été publiés sur le site. La marche à suivre est détaillée plus haut, mais en gros il faut simplement arriver à un consensus sur le topic du jeu.

----------

